# Top 5 in the 2004 WNBA drafts



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I know Alana and Diana are going to be 1 and 2, but what about 3, 4, and 5?


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

I hope you didn't mean Alana as 1 and Diana as 2. 

Anyway the rest will probably be Kelly Mazzante (Penn St.), Nicole Powell (Stanford), and Kendra Wecker (Kansas St).


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>prerak</b>!
> I hope you didn't mean Alana as 1 and Diana as 2.



Actually I meant exactly what I wrote. IMO, Alana should be 1 and Diana should be 2....but then again, it is MY opinion.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

especially the way alana is playing now she should be number 1


----------



## bandanaman1998 (Jun 28, 2003)

*No. 1 pick*



> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> especially the way alana is playing now she should be number 1


Agreed that Diana is not playing so well lately, but that is not all you consider for picking #1 in the draft. It's who you think will help your team more, and part of that is do you think Diana will be better after she gets her ankle problem worked out.


----------

